
Hashlife - mabynogy
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hashlife
======
zimablue
The reason why this is interesting to me, game of life is like my mental
shortcut to the idea that there are simple rules that lead to computations
that can't be effectively shortcut.

Turns out that this one can, kinda.

~~~
saurik
Simple rules also often lead to simple outcomes that happen to be optimizable,
and those simple outcomes are often the most likely... until someone or some
process accidentally discovers complexity and it takes over the game, as
happens when a god takes advantage of the turing completeness capable in that
physics or would naturally happen if true life--not just a replicator, but a
higher level replicating entity capable of evolution--took hold in a world run
by this ruleset... so please do not discount your original conclusion as it is
entirely true.

